# Oink Layout



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok knuckle heads, if you want to be all together, let me know. The map will be done soon and I can get every one in two rows. (if you want) I need team names to get it done. Let me know. 
Thanks,
Chris L.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Habanero Hog. I paid for a 20x40, hopefully a pull through that may make including me in the BBQ Central village difficult.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 14, 2008)

We paid for the large space as well. I would like to be close to all those here if possible.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2008)

We payed for a bigger space as well.


----------



## BBQcure (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi

BBQCure also paid for a larger sight. looking forward to the event

Tim


----------



## Molson (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't remember what we got. our trailer fits in a standard space anyhow.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like they have a list of teams up
http://www.oinktoberfest.com/teams2008.html


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 20, 2008)

I just signed up today for a 20x30 spot.  I'll be bringing the new pit!

Fit me in with you guys if you can.

Dallas


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 20, 2008)

I hear Big Moe is gonna be there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't realize they had meat inspection at 8 am on Saturday! 

And make sure I'm next to my buddy Moe, so I can get more pics!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is what I have.
oompappy
Kloset
Wittdog (and crew) 
Molson
BBQcure
Diva Q
Habanero Hog
If any one else wants in, Let me know. The map will be done soon. 
Chris


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Smoke wants in   Larger space also...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I put the list of folk in. Monday (I think) the map will be made out, as soon as I get it, I will post it. So you guy's know what the deal is. Val (my wife) is taking over for Barb as she is no longer with the farm.   looks like it will be a good time. Is the "pot luck" dinner still on? I'll bring mac & cheese. Diva your place ok like last year? 
Groovy,
Chris


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 13, 2008)

YEs we have no problem hosting again. 



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Molson (Sep 15, 2008)

I think SCS will be backing out of this competition, unfortunately. Its just not financially in the cards right now.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2008)

A couple of questions, Chris!

1. Is the map ready and 
2. What day/time will they allow teams to begin to set up?  Is Thursday evening possible?

Look forward to seeing you there, most likely late Friday morning.


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I emailed Geurge who said Thurs afternoon setup is ok, but utilities may not be ready.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes the map is ready. But for some reason I cant get into my web shot account. I can email it if you like. Thursday afternoon set up is ok.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 24, 2008)

How late can we set up Thursday....?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 24, 2008)

Val and I will be there to help with the class, so if you want to set up in the dark I have a flash light and can get you to your spot.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Val and I will be there to help with the class, so if you want to set up in the dark I have a flash light and can get you to your spot.


I'm not kidding I might be out early or late in the day Thursday to set up..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 24, 2008)

We will be there a little after 6:00 But some one will be there in the afternoon to check you in. It's not a problem.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> We will be there a little after 6:00 But some one will be there in the afternoon to check you in. *It's not a problem*.



C'mon Chris...*MAKE* it a problem.  Getting Witt pissed off is always fun and a great way to set the tone for the weekend.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1micvzmx]We will be there a little after 6:00 But some one will be there in the afternoon to check you in. *It's not a problem*.



C'mon Chris...*MAKE* it a problem.  Getting Witt pissed off is always fun and a great way to set the tone for the weekend. [/quote:1micvzmx]
I'm already in Comp mode :twisted:


----------

